# STINGRAY MIRROR AND ‘65 PEDALS



## stoney (Oct 12, 2021)

Got these recently. Late ‘64/‘65 boys pedals and checkerboard mirror, not a new one.


----------



## Rayray (Oct 12, 2021)

New build on the horizon?


----------



## stoney (Oct 12, 2021)

No, going up for sale. Mirror is posted


----------

